# BERKLEY SERIES ONE SKELETOR 2 Dropshot & Vertic 1,80m ...



## Koederwahnsinn (6. November 2007)

Die neue BERKLEY SERIES ONE SKELETOR 2 Dropshot & Vertic ab sofort lieferbar 

Vertic : 180cm Wg. 08-36g 1 teilig, für  das Vertikal angeln,Twitchen und Dropshotten   von mittleren bis Größen Ködern.

Dropshot: 180cm Wg. 06-18g 1 teilig, für  das Vertikal angeln,Twitchen und Dropshotten und für das führen aller Finesse Rigs ( Texas u. Carolina Rig, SplitShot Rig, Wacky Rig ) von kleinen bis mittleren Ködern.









Reichlich Köder gibt es wie immer >>>HIER<<<


----------

